# [2011] Does anyone have a Ko Olina 3BR floorplan?



## ginsun88 (Jun 27, 2011)

We just passed ROFR for an annual 3BR!  

Aloha,
Grace


----------



## Kokonut (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Grace,

Congratuations!  I have floorplans. I just sent you a PM.



You should post your ROFR experience in dioxide45's ROFR database: 

http://dioxide45.tripod.com/rofr.html


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 27, 2011)

You can find them for all resorts and layouts on marriottvacationclub.com.

http://www.marriottvacationclub.com/vacation-resorts/marriott-vacation-club-collection.shtml


----------



## ginsun88 (Jun 27, 2011)

Kokonut said:


> Hi Grace,
> 
> Congratuations!  I have floorplans. I just sent you a PM.
> 
> ...



Thanks Dave.  Sent you a PM back and will update the database.


----------



## ginsun88 (Jun 27, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> You can find them for all resorts and layouts on marriottvacationclub.com.
> 
> http://www.marriottvacationclub.com/vacation-resorts/marriott-vacation-club-collection.shtml



Thanks for the link, but for some reason the 3BR plan is not posted. 

Also, thanks for maintaining the ROFR database.  I refer to that often.


----------



## GregT (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sure you've figured this out by now, but I'll include a few thoughts...

I'm in a 3BR right now.  It feels like a 2BR with another efficiency appended to it.  The third BR (the lock-off) is like the Efficiency we had before -- a Queen size bed and a sofa bed -- with the kitchenette.

The second BR has two Full-size beds (not Queens) in it and we have a nice second bathroom across the hall from it.

The master BR feels like the Master in the other rooms.

It's a very nice room and layout and has good space (doesn't feel cramped at all) -- I like the 3BR alot....  

Please PM me with questions, I'm happy to help.

Best,

Greg


----------



## molemay (Jun 28, 2011)

The second bedroom has two twin beds.  They look almost full, but it is because of the bedding.  I don't think two people could sleep in each of them.  The unit sleeps max 10 people.  I own one of them myslef.  If you still want a copy of the floor plan I can send you one.  

Monika


----------



## ginsun88 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Different size beds in the 2nd BR?*

Wow, each of you have experienced different size beds.   

Dave - queens, Greg - fulls, Monika - twins.

I wonder if it has to do with which building you are in.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 28, 2011)

I stayed in a 3 bedroom last Dec (Nai'a tower) and the beds were twins. Also if you look at the marriott.com site it lists the 3 bedroom as having 2 "twins/singles" in the 2nd bedroom.


----------



## ginsun88 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Lisa.

I toured a 3BR in the new tower but didn't pay much attention.

Kokonut (Dave) tells me he just completed a stay a couple of weeks ago and the beds were queens.  Maybe it was in the original tower?

Grace


----------



## GregT (Jun 29, 2011)

ginsun88 said:


> Wow, each of you have experienced different size beds.
> 
> Dave - queens, Greg - fulls, Monika - twins.
> 
> I wonder if it has to do with which building you are in.




If you PM me your email address, I'll send you a picture of the mysterious bed. Perhaps its different between Moana and Naia (the only two towers with 3BRs?). 

My 10 year old and 8 year old daughters share one of the beds (relatively comfortably), and my six year old boy gets the other one to himself!!!

Thanks,

Greg

Edited: I just stepped it off - it appears to be 4.5 feet wide by 7.5 feet long (using my feet, not tape measure - so inexact).  Thx


----------



## molemay (Jun 29, 2011)

Max occupancy in a 3 bedroom is 10.  Wouldn't it be 12 if they were doubles/queens?

I have only stayed in a 3 bedroom in the Nai'a tower and saw two of the rooms.  They both had twins in the 2nd bedroom.

Monika


----------



## Lansdowne (Jan 13, 2020)

Kokonut said:


> Hi Grace,
> 
> Congratuations!  I have floorplans. I just sent you a PM.
> 
> ...


Could you please send me the floor plan for the 3 bedroom.  Thanks!  Jan


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 13, 2020)

Does anyone know what the annual Maintenance fees are now in 2020 for a Ko Olina three bedroom Villa ?

I would guess around $2,700 per week or so, but that is just a guess.




.


----------



## dagger1 (Jan 13, 2020)

We have a 3/3 MKO EOYO.  Our MF’s were $1361.46.  Annual would be a little less than twice that I think..


----------



## brianfox (Jan 13, 2020)

From the 2020 MF thread (pinned to Marriott section):
*Marriott's Ko'Olina Beach Club (MKO) - 3BR OV Annual Platinum*
2020 Operating Fee $2052.62
2020 Replacement Reserve $414.22
2020 Property Tax Fee $256.08
*2020 Total: $2722.92 *(2019: $2547.31)
*+6.9% increase*

Note that increase!  2020 was not a fun year for Marriott owners.  Increases have typically been on the order of 4%-4.5%.  This is also for an Ocean View.


----------



## frank808 (Jan 13, 2020)

brianfox said:


> From the 2020 MF thread (pinned to Marriott section):
> *Marriott's Ko'Olina Beach Club (MKO) - 3BR OV Annual Platinum*
> 2020 Operating Fee $2052.62
> 2020 Replacement Reserve $414.22
> ...


OV or MV at MKO the MF is the same. MF is computed by square footage. 

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 14, 2020)

Is there a full kitchen in the two bedroom villa; it is showing a kitchenette no cook stove. Is this correct?


----------



## frank808 (Jan 14, 2020)

1br, 2br and 3br units at MKO have a full kitchen. Only the studio has a kitchenette. 

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## qlaval (Jan 14, 2020)

Lansdowne said:


> Could you please send me the floor plan for the 3 bedroom.  Thanks!  Jan


You're aware that this is a 2011 post...


----------

